# Memory price trends?



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Does anyone have a good grasp on the prices of PC2700 DDR? They seem to be excessively high. Is now the time to buy or should one wait?


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Well the memory production is in a rut worldwide. And usually that translates into better prices for a while, but then several outfits mothball operations which leads to less supply and prices rise even though demand isn't up. Also, the smaller runs of memory productions end up costing more. 

My advice would always be to wait if you don't absolutely need the product. Especially in microcomputer hardware, the prices trend downward until the product is so past its useful life that the market becomes a replacement parts market, then the price trends back up, but there's very little demand by then


----------

